

Ask HN: How do you collect valuable feedback? - quizbiz

My next idea is to have a "is this good enough?" link on the bottom of every page link to a feedback form but that seems rather unprofessional.<p>Offering feedback@email does not yield results. An online form asking for user input won't yield specific improvements other than bug fixes.<p>How do you collect valuable feedback?
======
jbr
UserVoice [1] and GetSatisfaction [2] are the big guys in customer feedback.

[1] <http://www.uservoice.com/>

[2] <http://www.getsatisfaction.com/>

------
profquail
I don't mean to be pedantic, but you need to be a bit more specific about what
kind of valuable feedback you want. If you think along the lines of "if I had
X information, I'd be able to do Y with my site."

If you're looking for user comments, put in a clearly marked link to a
feedback page. Make sure that you ask what the users would like to see (offer
a few example suggestions next to the form).

You could also use a javascript-based use tracker to see how users are using
your site (I think there was a company that implemented this a while back, but
you could probably make your own in a few hours). You can also use some web
analytics packages or A/B testing to see what is actually being used on your
site (i.e. what the users like about it).

EDIT: isharan mentioned ClickTale in his post, which was the company I was
thinking about with the UI tracking.

------
isharan
Its actually pretty hard to get valuable feedback from a lot of users. Either
users don't think too much about how the site could be improved or they're
just too lazy to type it all out.

But yeah, being a little more specific would help. Looking for UI feedback?
(Try this <http://www.clicktale.com/>) General feedback about the company?

The best thing to do is make it easier for people to give feedback.

